# dental issues



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ladies got a strange dental issue   didnt really want to join any other threads and found this thread on here fab. My issue is I had a brace when I was 16 worn for 2 years then had a retainer which I wore at night for a year as instructed. Anyway my teeth were straight except one which was one front one ever so slightly out you couldn't really tell and I was really happy I'd finally smile on photos I felt beautiful. Anyway I noticed a few months ago that one front tooth has started to come out further the little ones either side of the bigger front teeth slightly turn in but it's not noticeable and I don't mind it it's just that one front tooth. Anyway I'd researched and found it'd be costly to fix it and needed to save for ivf so I've now finished ivf and got bfp so when I'm passed my 12 week scan I'm booking in with my dentist to see what they can do for me. My question is can they do anything that's not to costly and what could they do? It's not really bad but I feel it's getting worse and I'm loosing my confidence all over again. Please help! Thank you


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you applied for a maternity exemption card? Mw will have info. Covers nhs for so many weeks before and after pregnancy so would possibly help towards the cost of any dental treatment


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey monkeymoo I've signed the form but got wait until I next see midwife so she can sign her half to send it off. I don't mind waiting as such as I know it's just a few weeks but I'm unsure as to whether theyll do anything whilst I'm pregnant and if they don't and decide do it after how much it'll cost of they'll do anything at all x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

I honestly don't know about costs. Maybe book an appointment and speak to your dentist to seew what's available once you have your exemption


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi hun

Have you still got your retainer? If you continue to west of that will really help keep the teeth straight. 

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tina I had my retainer 9 years ago and threw it away ill have to wait until I have my exempt card a d see the dentist I'm hoping she can do something but have a feeling they will say they can't do anything because I'm pregnant so no xrays ect and if they do I'll have to pay loads I've even thought of having a veneer I'm just so annoyed and upset it's gone like this now x


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I know I'm late responding but just wanted to say that the maternity exemption is valid for a year after EDD so there is time for treatment even if you breastfeed.  My understanding is that as long as the treatment starts before the exemption ends the whole treatment is covered so being pregnant may just mean you have to wait a bit but can still get help.

good luck.
Morag


----------

